# How Sad/Pathetic is it...?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Yesterday I was walking Ozzy, and when he pooped, I whipped out my handy dandy poopy-pick-up-bag and picked it up when he was done. Someone that saw my deed said, "Oh my gosh, someone that actually picks up after their dog! THANK YOU." And then he clapped. 

I found it quite pathetic that someone applauds me for picking up my dog's poop, because there's so much lying around the neighborhood. It's EVERYWHERE. There's literally probably 20 piles just on our short walking route. It's disgusting. 

And this is one of the many reasons dogs aren't allowed in many public places.... Because people are too lazy to take 10 seconds to pick up the poop. Ugh. Given, it's not the most glamorous part of having a dog, but it's part of owning the dog! Plus it's the law, and it (should be) common sense/courtesy! The bags are even lavender scented so they don't smell bad. 

Okay, rant over.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We have a piece of yard as the pooping area. There is a pooping bag station and two poop bins for free. Means, the city provides the pooping bags and they get filled up on a weekly basis. You'd think people pick up their poop? 

It's mainly the little dogs poop I step into and I HATE HATE HATE IT!

I mean it's right there, the pooping bags, the bins to throw them away and people still don't pick it up.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

At the dog park, there's poop bins and stations and everything, and for the most part, everyone picks up their dog's poop. 

But out in areas where that stuff isn't readily available (like where people have to carry their own bags), oh no. Poop is all over the place. It's nasty. 

Seeing as how the bags I get are ginormous, and Ozzy's poops are tiny, It's super easy for me to just pick them up, tie it, and then tie it onto the bag holder that I put on my belt loop. And it doesn't smell. (Because it's lavender scented. I like the way it smells). xD 

But apparently that's far too difficult for most people to do.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, sad that people don't do that, but what I find even more...

The fact that Ozzy is about three pounds and his poop is probably the size of a grape, this guy probably wouldn't even have noticed if you didn't pick it up, haha.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I pick up poop. 

It seems that I get more viscious comments because I DO pick it up. 

"Don't let him poop here!" 

"I have a bag, I will pick it up, and it is a her, not a him." 

"I don't want poop on my lawn."

"It is the tree lawn, and I have a baggie."

"I don't care, I have to mow there, don't let him poop there."

Actually, she is done pooping, and I am already stopping to pick it up. 

People have a COW about a dog pooping, and the deer come in and poop EVERYWHERE in my sister's neighborhood, in the grass, on the sidewalks, in the street. And they will gripe about a dog pooping ANYWHERE. 

It is amazing the dog-haters out there.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

One time we had someone who would let their Basset hound poop in our yard. EVERY DAY. My mom FINALLY caught him, and my mom said, "Don't you leave that there." He said, "I don't have anything to pick it up with." She told him, "Well then let me go get you a bag." She ran in, got him a Wal-Mart bag to give him, made him pick it up, and then we didn't see a turd in our yard from that dog after that.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Ha!!! Here.... no one picks ups poop from their dogs, it's like playing Russian roulette with your shoes if you leave the sidewalk. 

But back home I was walking Koda bear and his best bud Mac (one is 90 lbs, the other is 85). Regardless, we were walking and as I was bending down, and both beasts were being well behaved, a lady comes to her front door, opens it, adn informs me to NOT pick up his poop.... I mean, I had the bag in hand and was assuming the position.

But she insisted that I just let it be and she will get it when she takes out her dog..... So after telling her I could get it like 10 times, I let it be and gave in. We kept walking and when we arrived home, with only poop from one boy, everyone at home was surprised. lol.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Just had a thought, perhaps the nice lady wanted to teach her dog to poop in the same area. Just a thought.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

*I’m actually AMAZED by the amount of poop I see on the sidewalks (or the little area between the sidewalk and the street) when I’m out walking the dogs! It’s maddening because; A.) the dogs will always stop and try to take a whiff, B.) if I’m not paying attention I could step in it - or the dogs could step in it, and C.) I don’t want people to think it’s my dogs leaving the messes! It just makes me SO mad! I wish people would pick up after their dog(s)! :angryfire:*

*I have 5 different dog-walking routes – I alternate routes every day. On one of the routes, there is a house that has a small stand that holds plastic poop bags, which sits out in their front yard. The stand (bag-holder) is right up next to the sidewalk that runs past their yard. They have a sign attached to the stand that reads; “Free bags. Please clean up after your pets.” Apparently these folks are tired of cleaning up after other people’s dogs! I’m thinking about getting one of these bag-holders myself and putting it in my front yard, too! Maybe if there are enough of these little signs scattered throughout the neighborhood folks will get the hint (or not ).*


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting! I wonder how much those cost. I'd even contact the HOA lady and see if she'd invest in some, because poo piles are quite a disgusting eyesore, among other things. 

And every time I pass by a little turd, I'm like, "Nobody better think that's Ozzy's!" 

I'm 'almost' tempted to go around and just start picking it up because it's just so irritating to see it laying all over the place... but no. If HOA crazy lady wants to pay me though.... xD


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Interesting! I wonder how much those cost. I'd even contact the HOA lady and see if she'd invest in some, because poo piles are quite a disgusting eyesore, among other things.
> 
> And every time I pass by a little turd, I'm like, "Nobody better think that's Ozzy's!"
> 
> I'm 'almost' tempted to go around and just start picking it up because it's just so irritating to see it laying all over the place... but no. If HOA crazy lady wants to pay me though.... xD


Next time I take that route I'll go knock on their door and ask them where they got it and how much it cost. I can tell it is NOT handmade so it was obviously purchased someplace. It almost looks like a toiletpaper holder. The bags are rolled up - like toilet paper. You can pull one bag off at a time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you were being complimented for being
a responsible dog owner. why is that pathetic to you?



Konotashi said:


> I found it quite pathetic that someone applauds me for picking up my dog's poop, because there's so much lying around the neighborhood. It's EVERYWHERE. There's literally probably 20 piles just on our short walking route. It's disgusting.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some people don't want a dog going
on their whether you pick it up or not.
it's their lawn, don't let your dog where
he isn't wanted.



selzer said:


> I pick up poop.
> 
> It seems that I get more viscious comments because I DO pick it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

we see alot of dog poop around here, when my sister sees someone's dog pooping, she always yells, "hope your going to pick that up, if you need a bag I have some"

That line usually works, but of course you have to catch them in the act


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Konotashi, Konotashi, you've taken
this dog thing to far. you can't like
the way a poop bag smells because
it's lavender scented, , , :headbang: .



Konotashi said:


> Seeing as how the bags I get are ginormous, and Ozzy's poops are tiny, It's super easy for me to just pick them up, tie it, and then tie it onto the bag holder that I put on my belt loop. And it doesn't smell. (Because it's lavender scented. I like the way it smells).


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I finally gave in and bought the poop pick-up bags that have the little container that attaches to the leash. Since I have two pooping machines and we generally use my front yard or my neighbors front yard, I figured I should pick it up. So now the yards at least stay poop-free.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> you were being complimented for being
> a responsible dog owner. why is that pathetic to you?


It wasn't the compliment itself that was pathetic to me, but the fact that he felt the need to compliment me at all for picking it up that is. Because EVERYONE should pick up after their dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> Konotashi, Konotashi, you've taken
> this dog thing to far. you can't like
> the way a poop bag smells because
> it's lavender scented, , , :headbang: .


I don't like the smell of the poo, just the smell of the bag. LOL


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

oh man don't even get me started on the poop here in my neighborhood. We have two poop bins complete with baggies in my complex and people STILL don't pick up their dog's poo. When I take Dodger running i have to pray him or I don't step in it and when I walk my dogs and I see poo i pray no one thinks it was one of my dogs and I didn't pick it up. It's so nasty. pick up your dogs poo people!!!!!! it's not that hard!!!!! ok rant over


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> some people don't want a dog going
> on their whether you pick it up or not.
> it's their lawn, don't let your dog where
> he isn't wanted.


No, Doggiedad, the treelawn is Government property. Sorry, you cannot put a sign up on it (but people do), and you do not own it. The town can come and trim the trees or cut them down. You are responsible for the grass there, but it is NOT your property. 

And I really do not care if they like it or not. I pick it up, and I am not going to make my dog stop in the middle of a poo. 

There are some of you that wait until poo happens before leaving for a walk. That is a nice way to do it, and if it works for you, fine. 

But the cats and the deer poop everywhere and horses can poop from one end of town to the other, in the road or on the sidewalks -- yep people walk them or ride them on sidewalks. They do not carry a shovel along with them. It is only dogs that are attacked for having bodily functions. I will carry my bags and pick up the poop, but it stops there. I will not force my dog to wait until I am on a less hostile property owner's tree lawn. 

In fact, I prefer to poo on the lawn of the complainers -- it makes them happy really, they have something to complain about.

Doggiedad, I do not own a dog.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

This is one of my pet peeves, too! I was in Northampton, MA for the summer and the dog owner culture there is so much different. Almost everyone I saw walking their dogs had the means to pick up poop visible- and there is no poop on the lawns. 
My friend ties poop-bag bows around her dog's collar so that she is never caught without them. 
The dog park that we go to, which is in a nicer area of town, has bins and baggies all around the perimeter and people still don't always pick up after their dogs. 
Lavender scented poop baggies...hmmm. There's an interesting thought!


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

selzer said:


> No, Doggiedad, the treelawn is Government property. Sorry, you cannot put a sign up on it (but people do), and you do not own it. The town can come and trim the trees or cut them down. You are responsible for the grass there, but it is NOT your property.
> 
> And I really do not care if they like it or not. I pick it up, and I am not going to make my dog stop in the middle of a poo.
> 
> ...


What is a treelawn? I haven't heard that before. I don't appreciate it when owners let their dogs defecate in my front yard. I have found poop there and I don't even let my own dogs poop in the front yard. If I catch someone letting their dog do that I will certainly ask them to pick it up and at least on one occasion the owner was rude to me when they were trespassing on my property. 

Now if it's public property then I don't feel it's my business where someone elses dog does their business.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I always pick up the poop of course. My daughter-in-law lived in a rural area and she was always telling me I didn't have to, that no one else around there picks it up, but I always did anyway...I'm a city girl I guess. 

Selzer, I know what you mean. We sometimes camp at an equestrian park. I bet everyone would be outraged if I didn't pick up after the dogs, yet they leave the horse poo all over! Someone told me that that is different because horses eat plant material, so their poop is organic. Not sure if I buy that.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My father in law has a sign in his front yard that reads: "If you let your dog poop in my yard, I'll leave poop in yours...and I don't have a dog!"


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Bridget said:


> Selzer, I know what you mean. We sometimes camp at an equestrian park. I bet everyone would be outraged if I didn't pick up after the dogs, yet they leave the horse poo all over! Someone told me that that is different because horses eat plant material, so their poop is organic. Not sure if I buy that.


horse poo does make great fertilizer.  they do make bags to put under a horses tail so it catches the poo the horses in NYC use them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Horse poo is different because they are herbivores and herbivore poo tends to break down and make nice fertilizer, where carnivore and omnivore poo tends to kill everything it comes into contact with. 

However stepping in a road apple left by a horse is no less fun than stepping in a road apple from a dog. And gigantic road apples, will kill grass if left in a bunch, you have to kind of spread it over the garden/area and dig it into the soil for the best results. It smells none too pretty either. 

In areas that have sidewalks, there are little strips of grass and trees between the sidewalk and the street. We call this a tree-lawn. It is where the firehydrant and telelphone/power poles reside. It is where the garbage is set. I am not sure if everywhere they are owned by the village/city, but where we are, they are.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ok, i'm confused here. :hammer: all of those dogs that Loki and i are
envious of that are listed in your signature line aren't yours??
i thought you were a breeder?? 

who's dog is it that you're letting poop
on peoples lawns??? 

when you want to own a dog let me know
there's breeders amonst us. 


selzer said:


> Doggiedad, I do not own a dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have no dog. 

I do own several bitches.

I usually do not get upset when people insist something about my _dog._ But after telling them that is a she (when they say him or he), they continue to refer to her as a him! 

Guess it is just a pet-peeve, but GSDs secondary sex characteristics are important, and my girls are feminine.

So, no I do not own a dog, and yes all those bitches down below are mine.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

selzer said:


> I have no dog.
> 
> I do own several bitches.
> 
> ...


Wait, so you want everyone to come up and refer to your dogs as bitches? Dogs are dogs. Bitches are dogs. It's my pet peeve when people call Ozzy a she, but it doesn't upset me when someone doesn't refer to Sania as a bitch.... Well, I guess technically she isn't because she's spayed, but still.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What else do you suppose we call them? And you know not everyone will be comfortable saying the word bitch even if it refers to your dog.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> What else do you suppose we call them? And you know not everyone will be comfortable saying the word bitch even if it refers to your dog.


I won't say it in front of my mom. Haha. She doesn't mind if I text it (referring to a dog), but I'd still never say it out loud in front of her. It's just awkward....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> I won't say it in front of my mom. Haha. She doesn't mind if I text it (referring to a dog), but I'd still never say it out loud in front of her. It's just awkward....


Sometimes I don't even feel comfortable saying it.lol.I am around younger people, and I don't want them going around saying un their everyday vocab.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Runswithdogs said:


> My friend ties poop-bag bows around her dog's collar so that she is never caught without them.


That's a great idea!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, I said I usually do not have a problem with people referring to them as 'dogs' (which they are not). But when you make it a point to say, 'She' and they continue to say 'He' it gets my goat a bit.

But as for people who are a part of the dog fancy, we should not be squeamish about the term bitch. 

Have you ever talked to a farmer about their male cows? or their female bulls? How about a mare or a stallion they are both horses, but calling a stallion a male mare is rediculous. 

Dogs and bitches are both canines. And because people have chosen to use the word bitch in a deragotory manner for women, now people will actually rather say something incorrect than say the term bitch. 

Do I expect ordinary people to follow this difference? No.

But dog-people -- oh yeah.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They are dogs though, thats the general term. Like with people, If you see a woman you say woman or if you see a man you say man, but as a whole you call them people or humans.

I have talked to other dog owners and I said bitch and I go the weirdest looks.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

In general you own 9 dogs, Selzer. They may be all bitches but in the end it's 9 dogs. 

I have three dogs and when I talk about one specifically I will say my old bitch or my young bitch or use their name but I don't have a problem if anyone says, _hey how are your dogs doing?_


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lilie said:


> My father in law has a sign in his front yard that reads: "If you let your dog poop in my yard, I'll leave poop in yours...and I don't have a dog!"


Lilie I like your family! Can I steal this line????


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> They are dogs though, thats the general term. Like with people, If you see a woman you say woman or if you see a man you say man, but as a whole you call them people or humans.
> 
> I have talked to other dog owners and I said bitch and I go the weirdest looks.


Only because people have made it so. You have a dog pup or a bitch pup. You have a class of seven dogs, and a class of six bitches. 

It is kind of like the King James version of the Bible. When they say Men, they generally mean Men and Women. I am not sure if you remember when we had mailmen, policemen, flag man, etc. And women did fill these rolls. But now we have mail carriers, police officers, and FLAGGERS. I am ok with the first two, but I certainly would not want to be a flagger. 

Dog in this context is the only way it would be correct though. So if you have three dogs and five bitches, you can say you have to let the dogs out. 

In ordinances, they often spell out that when they reference "dog", it refers to either sex, because really it does not. 

It is no more correct to refer to your bitch as a dog, than it is to refer to you cow as a bull. Refering to your cow as a bovine is fine. Referring to your mare as a horse is ok. But dog is masculine. An intact dog is one that has not been neutered, and still has testicals. 

For some reason, calling a man a dirty dog, has not the revulsion that calling a woman a bitch is. Probably because bitches' behavior toward other bitches can be much more dramatic in a lot of ways. When a bitch is in heat or pregnant she can also become bitchy, and some are awful when they have a young litter as well. 

So people corrupted the term so much, that they prefer to abolish it from proper or genteel speach. 

Kind of a pet peeve of mine. 

When someone asks me how many dogs I have, I can with complete honesty say none.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They are dogs, thats what they have always called them. The word dog is also part of some breeds names, such as the GSD(German Shepherd Dog) Belgian Sheepdog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. They are not. 

Where else in animals do they have a term for the female of the species and not a term for the males. 

You have **** pheasants, and hen pheasants. You have Roosters and hens. 

You have dogs and bitches. The term was and is a term for a female canine. Why in the world would they make a term for females and not one for males? 

The language was adulterated by using it in a vulgar sense. If the word is used properly, then it makes for more economical word usage.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmmm, it looks like we have adulterated the term for an adult male bird as well. 

Sometimes automatic editing makes things more complicated.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Stud(or Stud Dog) is use as a male dog term(it is also used for horses too. Bitch is usually used when referring to an unaltered female dog. 

But when you are walking down the street and someone walks past or pulls up to you and compliments your dog. Not everyone will know right off the bat that your dog is a male or female, so they say dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

stud dog, brood bitch, stud also stallion, brood mare. 

dog, bitch. 

stud dog is ONLY used for a dog who has been used for or is intended for use in breeding. Intact dog is a dog that is not neutered. 

Bitch is the term for a female canine. It would have never been used for woman if it were not so. Bitch is not ONLY used for breeding females or intact females. An intact bitch would be correct. Arwen did not turn into a dog when she was spayed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

They will always be dogs, they don't "turn into" dogs. they were dogs from the beginning. Bitch is just alternate term for a female dog. In general terms they are dogs, thats what it always was and will be. If I were to go to another planet and they have never seen a dog before, and they asked "What is that?" "This is a dog."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So what is the alternate term for the male dog?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessie this is an example of language evolution. People may have used the term "dogs" to refer to all of their canines because it is easier to say "dogs" just as it is easier to say and write "men" than it is to say "men and women." And it seems like it was common practice to mention the masuline in plural and let it stand to include the feminine.

But the terms were initially used to refer to canines of the male sex, and canines of the female sex. 

Improper usage of the terms have actually changed the usages. If you look in an old dictionary it reads, much different than current dictionaries.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

selzer said:


> So what is the alternate term for the male dog?


There doesn't always have to be an alternate term for the other sex. What kind of animal is it? A dog. Bitch is the term for a female dog. Dog cal also be considered a term for a male dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Our 1968 verson -- NO THAT WAS NOT SO LONG AGO!!!

It states, the male of the domestic species, also dog-wolf, dog-ferret, dog fox...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

a male dog is redundant. Like, you would never say a female bitch. Or a male stallion, or a female mare.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Its a dog. What kind of animal is it? A dog. So yes they are a dog. Bitch, Stud, Woman, girl, boy, man, are just another name for genders.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

stud has to be followed by the term dog to refer to a stud dog. It is not a reference to a gender but to a male breeding canine. 

Secondary sex characteristics are important in German shepherds. Have you heard the wording, a "bitchy dog"? This is where the dog looks too feminine. 

I think we are not going to agree on this Jessie. Ordinary dog owners and people do not draw the distinction between the terms dog and bitch. They use the term dog as a reference to all dogs, like the term horse or elephant. 

But dog is specific to gender and has been used to refer to the male of other genders as well. 

People in the dog fancy should not be so squeamish about the term bitch. I think we should recover the term and use it properly.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not squeamish about the word bitch in rference to a dog, I am just careful when I say it around others(kids). 

Either way the are still dogs, but have special terms when it comes to their sexes.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> *I am not squeamish about the word bitch in rference to a dog*, I am just careful when I say it around others(kids).
> 
> Either way the are still dogs, but have special terms when it comes to their sexes.


I am, a bitchy dog is bad bad bad in conformation. 

No, they are both canines. Canus Domesticus if I did not spell it wrong.
The terms dog and bitch ARE the special terms when it comes to sexes. 

A dog pup is a male pup. A bitch pup is a female pup. 

Stud dog, and brood bitch are terms that identify the animal further with respect to their status as breeding animals.

If you are saying the word in the way it was intended, why should you be careful of it around kids?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some kids just don't know better, and parents are nuts these days.

Its a dog. Bitch is the word for a female dog. I never called my dog a bitch because I just never did, and never had any use or cared to use it, and probably never will.

Thats the scientific name, just like wolves are called Cania Lupus, but we call them wolves. General term=Dogs. The species is Dog. Bitch isn't a speices, Dog is the species.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So **** has devolved into semantics???


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dog is not the species. They use the term dog for male ferrets and male wolves and male foxes as well, according to my dictionary. 

But I give up trying to convince you. Nowadays, instead of requiring proper English, they just change the dictionaries to whatever the current slang is. Disgusting.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dog is a species, your dictionary isn't everyone elses dictionary. They are dogs. GSD stands for German Shepherd Dog, then there is the Belgian Sheepdog.

They have always used the word dog, when referring to dogs as a group or in general, they say dogs. When talking about WOlves as a whole or in general they say wolves. Not everyone will know the sex of a dog or any other animal right away.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

German Shepherd Dog is the name of the breed. Sheepdog is kind of like policeman or police dog. You can have female policemen (or you used to be able to) or you can have a female police dog. But it does not mean all firemen or policemen are men just like it does not mean all sheepdogs or police dogs are dogs. Some are bitches. 

You are suggesting that dog is like wolf or dog is like horse. But a male horse is a gelding or stallion and a female horse is a mare. And a male wolf is a dog and a female is a bitch.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Its called a dog. They call it a police dog because thats what it is. They don't say police bitch. They have carriage horses, they don't sy carriage mare or carriage stallion.

Its always been a dog, because thats whatkind of animal they are. The name of the animal is DOG. The name of the animal is WOLF, the name of the animal is HORSE. The names bitch, mare, stallion are names for their genders just like male or female. Man or woman is the name for a full grown male or female human. Dog is the name of the animal, bitch or stud is adding reference to the dog's sex.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Just butting in here; but male ferrets are hobs (intact) or gibs (neutered). Not dogs.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Just butting in here; but male ferrets are hobs (intact) or gibs (neutered). Not dogs.


THanks for the add.lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Dog=Name of the Animal

Dog Bitch= Female dog

Stud Dog=Male dog

Horse=Name of the animal

Mare=Female horse

Stallion= Intact Male horse

Gelding= Neutered Male horse

Ferret= Name of the animal

Hobs=Intact Male ferret

Gibs=Neutered Male ferret


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So I am thinking that my dictionary is all wet. But if you scroll down to Ferret on this page, you will see that there are a number of names for the male ferret and the female ferret including dog and bitch respectively. 

So, thank you for your interjection Konotashi, but just maybe, there are more names out there for ferrets than the ones you have listed. 

Dictionary.com

And Jessie, a dog is NOT a stud unless it is or will be used for breeding, then it is a stud dog. I think if it has not been successfully bred, they call it a future stud dog. I think that it has to have produced in order to be called a stud. Stud is not a name for a dog, it is specific to breeding animals. 

Just so you know, if someone ever refers to a dog-pup, they are talking about a male, not a female. So if you ever hear that you will know. 

My last litter has three bitch-pups and four dogs, that is seven in all. You would NEVER say that the litter had three bitches and four studs -- no, ick, not correct, yuckie!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think Dictionary.com is wrong. lol I read Ferrets for Dummies (along with months of other research sources) and have never heard the terms bitch/dog used for ferrets.

Hob/gib - intact/neutered M. Jill/sprite - intact/spayed F. 

Bucks and does are names for rabbits, too, but not ferrets. lol (How'd we go from people picking up their dog's poop to terminology for a male ferret?) xD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That dictionary is on the net now. My dictionary at home was written in 1968. In different locations, maybe people called ferrets by different names. But yes, this is a major tangent. I had said pages ago that I do not get upset when people use the term dog, but when I make the point to use the pronouns She or Her and they STILL insist on using HE that gets me going. 

And in dog-circles, people should not be squeamish about the term bitch -- when referring to a female canine. I do not remove it from my vocabulary when around children, but I use it properly, and do not go out of my way to do so. When we (breeder friends/dog show people) go to restaurants, people at neighboring tables might get a complete education and bitch is the least of their worries.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

on one sight they referred to hyenas as dog/bitch, and on another as male/female. I think that there may be a lot of confusion or inaccuracies on this type of thing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hyena is the name of the animal, when you add bitch, mare, stallion, gelding are just to reference of the animals gender. Thats not the name of the animal, like you said there is a wolf bitch and other canine like animals who use the term bitch to reference the female animal. Dog is the name of the animal, dog bitch is just referencing that the dog is female.

Once again I am not squeamish about the term bitch, I don't care if someone uses it. I know what someone means(dog people). I am just careful not to say it around little kids.That doesn't mean I am squeamish about it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jessie, they use the term 'dog' to refer to the male wolf, male coyote, male hyena as well as bitch for the females. Though using dog with wolf might also mean a hybrid, so it is used seldom and they will go with he-wolf and she-wolf instead. 

Lion and Lioness are male and female respectively, but they are all lions, they are a pride of lions. 

But because there are many species of canids, many of them are called dog and bitch for male and female.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Selzer- If a dog isn't a dog then why do you use it? Do you get what I am saying now when I say the name of the animal is a dog? Like when you tell someone you 2 dogs, and they ask "what kind/breed of dog do you have?" You say "GSDs." If they ask "Male or Female?" You say "Bitch". Others may say female, either way its the same thing. If someone asks you "Do you have horses?" If you say "Yes." and then they ask "Mares, Stallions or Geldings?" You say "Mares" they will know its a female horse, but smeone who doesn't know horses or dogs may not know what a bitch or mare is. Dog can be used for both male or female. 

Dog is the name of the animal, a bitch or a male dog is together in general terms is dog. Most people who I first meet and I tell them about myself I say I own 2 dogs. If they ask what their sexes are I will say a male and female. If I say bitch or female they will knwo what I am talking about.

If I say something around kids or if a child overhears me say the term bitch they may go home ask mommy "Mommy whats a bitch?" A kid who doesn't grow up around dogs or doesn't hear the term bitch being referred to as a female dog very often will not know what it is and then may start using the wrong way. Eventually the kid will get older and understand what a bitch is and know its not abad thing. 

I will say it around my parents adults, other dog people, just not kids.Thats just how I am, doesn't meant I am squeamish. Those people know what I am talking about, most kids don't. I live across the street from a daycare for 2-3 year olds, not all their parents will like me using certain terms around them and I am not just talking about the term bitch.


----------

